# أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟
جميلٌ أن يوجد في الدنيا قلب ٌ يحبك
وأجمل منه أن يكون ذاك القلب طيب ٌ وصادقونقي !
جميلة هي نظرة الإحترام ... 
والنظرة قد تكون نظرة بالعين أو نظرة بالكلمة
كأن تنطق العين نيابة عن اللسان أو ينطق اللسان بنفسه ... أو تنطق اليد بكلمات تكتبها
جميلة تلك النظرة إن كانت من أي شخص ...
الأجمل أن تراها في عين شخص تحترمه وتقدرّه ويحبك....
ذاك يعني لي الكثير ............
ربما أهتم بالحب كثيراً ............ ولا أدري إن كان الاحترام لابد أن يكون مقروناً بالحب أم لا؟؟؟
أقصد الحب الطاهر ..الحب الإنساني ..بالطبع
لكني لاأنكر أن نظرات الاحترام تصنع مني انساناً آخر ...
كبارٌ أولئك الذين يحترموك بتواضعهم ...
شخصيات أحترمها ولازلتُ ... ولها مني كل تقدير
لها مواقع اجتماعية راقية ....
حين تقدم لي كلمة احترام ...فماذا عسايّ أفعل ؟!
لا أدري ...هل يفهم أحدكم معنى ما اكتبه ....
أو جرّب هذا الشعور ... 
دمتم بحب وإحترام ....
الحب جميل إن كان صادقاً ....
الاحترام جميل إن كنا نستحقه
فهو يعطينا دافع قوي لأكمال حياتنا
بوجود اشخاص يحبوننا ويحترموننا
شعور يزيد من الثقة بالنفس 
!
الحب بسمة صادقة ..والإحترام وردة تُغرس في أرض قلبك فتنعشه
!​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*




> أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟
> جميلٌ أن يوجد في الدنيا قلب ٌ يحبك
> وأجمل منه أن يكون ذاك القلب طيب ٌ وصادقونقي !
> جميلة هي نظرة الإحترام ...
> ...



كلام جميييييييييييل حقيقى يا وليم 

شكرا لتعبك ​


----------



## sosana (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*



> الحب جميل إن كان صادقاً ....
> الاحترام جميل إن كنا نستحقه
> فهو يعطينا دافع قوي لأكمال حياتنا
> بوجود اشخاص يحبوننا ويحترموننا
> ...


بجد موضوع رااااائع اوي 
ميرسي يا ويلم كتير على موضوعم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فونتالولو (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

_سلام الرب يسوع
الكلام جميل اوي يا وليم واظن ان الاحترام والحب كلا منهما يكمل الاخر فاي حد بيحبني اكيد لازم يحترمني واي حد يحترمني اكيد لازم يحبني او مش شريط يحبني بس ممكن اكتفي بانه يحترمني ولا انت ايه رايك انا بقول انهما الاتنين بيكملوا بعض 
بس بجد كلام فوق الرائع تعيش ايدك _


----------



## وليم تل (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

حقا انتى الاجمل
مرمر
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

الروعة من روعتك
سوسانا
بمرورك العطروتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> الكلام جميل اوي يا وليم واظن ان الاحترام والحب كلا منهما يكمل الاخر فاي حد بيحبني اكيد لازم يحترمني واي حد يحترمني اكيد لازم يحبني او مش شريط يحبني بس ممكن اكتفي بانه يحترمني ولا انت ايه رايك انا بقول انهما الاتنين بيكملوا بعض
> بس بجد كلام فوق الرائع تعيش ايدك _



حقا فونتالولو
الاحترام مطلوب وهام لكل انسان حتى وأن لم يكن هناك حبا
والمقصود بالحب هنا بين رجل وأمرأة لان الحب الاخر بين الناس 
فهو شىء مفروغ منة لانة من اساس التعاليم المسيحية
ولكن عندما يحدث الحب العاطفى فلابد ان يكتمل بالاحترام المتبادل 
والا اصبح هراء ووهم كبير يتغلغل بيننا وينتج عنة انهيار للقيم والمبادىء
ومن هنا اقول الاحترام هو اهم شىء للانسان فى هذة الحياة
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وأفادتك الجميلة
ونأمل الا تغيبى عن منتداكى لان حضورك اصبح نادرا
ونتمنى ان يكون المانع خيرا والرب معك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

*موووضوع رائع يا وليم وذلك ليس بالجديد عليك .......أشكرك وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

فعلا يا وليم
موضوع مهم جدا و هادف
و ده العادى يا زعيم
ربنا يباركك و تمتعنا كمان و كمان 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

*موضوعك فى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*ميرسى يا وليم *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

الروعة من روعتك
دونا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*



> الحب جميل إن كان صادقاً ....
> الاحترام جميل إن كنا نستحقه
> فهو يعطينا دافع قوي لأكمال حياتنا
> بوجود اشخاص يحبوننا ويحترموننا
> ...


 

انا عن نفسي افضل الاحترام اولا لانه حتما نابع عن حب
وبعد ذلك يكون الاثنين معا الاحترام والحب

فكيف احترم شخص وانا لا احبه 
او احب شخص وانا لا احترمه


ميرسي يا وليم علي موضوعك الرائع
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

الروعة من روعتك 
نيفين ثروت
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

الروعة من روعتك
جوجو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

الروعة من روعتك
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وأفادتك الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعة ياوليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*



> الحب بسمة صادقة ..والإحترام وردة تُغرس في أرض قلبك فتنعشه



موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا وليم 

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2008)

> الحب جميل إن كان صادقاً ....
> الاحترام جميل إن كنا نستحقه
> فهو يعطينا دافع قوي لأكمال حياتنا
> بوجود اشخاص يحبوننا ويحترموننا
> ...


مااجمل الاثنينالقلب المحب والعين التى تحترم 
احلى موضوع قريتا اليوم شكرا وردة
تحياتي​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أيهما اجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك*

كما تعودنا منك يا وليم

مواضيع رائعة وكلمات اجمل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير يا غالى


----------



## وليم تل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى انجل
بمرورك العطر ودوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا انتى الاروع
كاندى
بمرورك العطر ودوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

انتى الاحلى بنوتة
بمرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا الروعة من روعتك
احلى ديانة
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## ماريتا (2 مايو 2009)

*ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

_أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!




جميلٌ أن يوجد في الدنيا قلب ٌ يحبك 


وأجمل منه أن يكون ذاك القلب طيب ٌ وصادق 

ونقي !






جميلة هي نظرة الإحترام ... 

والنظرة قد تكون نظرة بالعين أو نظرة بالكلمة 

كأن تنطق العين نيابة عن اللسان أو ينطق اللسان بنفسه ... أو تنطق اليد 

بكلمات تكتبها ...

جميلة تلك النظرة إن كانت من أي شخص ...

الأجمل أن تراها في عين شخص تحترمه وتقدرّه....

ذاك يعني لي الكثير ............





ربما أهتم بالحب كثيراً ............ ولا أدري إن كان الإحترام لابد أن 

يكون مقروناً بالحب أم لا؟؟؟ 

أقصد الحب الطاهر ..الحب الإنساني ..بالطبع 

لكني لاأنكر أن نظرات الإحترام تصنع مني انساناً آخر ...
 
__كبارٌ أولئك الذين يحترموك بتواضعهم ...

__شخصيات أحترمها ولازلتُ ... ولها مني كل تقدير 

لها مواقع إجتماعية راقية ....

حين تقدم لي كلمة إحترام ...فماذا عسايّ أفعل ؟!

لا أدري ...هل يفهم أحدكم معنى ما أكتبه ....

أو جرّب هذا الشعور ... 

دمتم بحب وإحترام ....

الحب جميل إن كان صادقاً ....

الإحترام جميل إن كنا نستحقه !

الحب بسمة صادقة ..والإحترام وردة تُغرس في أرض قلبك فتنعشه !


!!.. أرجــو التعليــق للموضوع ولو بكلمة بسيــطة ..!!_​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

ماريتا

كل كلام بما يختص بالحب والمحبة لهو رائع

مشكورة اختي الرب يرعاك


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

بجد موضوع رائع

بس انا من راى 

عين تحترمنى 

علشان لما عيون الناس تحترمنى دا معناة انى انسان نشيط وصريح فى تعاملاتى وعلاقاتى مع جميع الناس

اما لو قلب يحبنى 

فطبيعى لما بحب حد بحاول اشوف ايجابياتة بس او ابعد عن سلبياتة

وفى نفس الوقت العيون الى هتحترمنى اكثر بكتير من القلوب الى هتحبنى

وكل واحد لية وجهة نظرة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 

ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

موضوع جميل اووووووووووووووووووووووووى 

شكراااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*



ماريتا قال:


> _أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي اوى ماريتــــــا*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

عين تحترمنى بقلب ينبض بحبى
وان لم يجتمعا فهو حب واحترام ممسوخان
وشكرا ماريتا
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*


موضوعك حلو قووووووووي ياماريتا 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر 
من رأي ان الحب والاحترام مجتمعين مينفعش نفصل بينهم 
يعني اللي يحبني يحترمني والعكس 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

كلام جميل جدا يا ماريتا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

*انا رايي الاتنين برضه مع بعض
موضوع رااااائع ماريتا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## viviane tarek (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

*موضوع رووووووووووووووووووعة
فعلا" حلو اوى 
قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك
كلاهما نحنو بحاجة لهم
لانقدر ان نعيش بدون ان نجد من يحبنا ونحبة
ولا نستطيع ايضا" ان نعيش بدون ان يحترمنا من حولنا
من وجهت نظرى البسيطة
الأثنان نحن فى حاجة لهم وبالتساوى
شكرا"لهذا الموضوع الرائع​*


----------



## ماريتا (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

_ميررررررررررسى جدااااااااا لمروركم_
_انا كمان رأيى ان لازم الاتنين يجتمعوا مع بعض لآن الى هيحبنى هيحترمنى_
_ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم_​


----------



## white rose (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

اذا كان الحب متل ما قلتي من قلب صافي و نقي  فأكيد رح يكون مقرون بالأحترام

و هاد شعور مو كل انسان يقدر يحسو و يمنحوا

موضوعك حلو كتير ماريتا


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

*[i]موضوع حلو جدا ياماريتا[/i]*
[b]بس انا من وجهه نظري ان ف ناس بتحترم شخصيات اللي قدامها بدون ما يكون 
ف تعامل بينهميخليهم يحبوا بعض  وبالنسبه لي انا باحترم ناس اعرفها من بعيد بدون تعامل اقصد متعرفنيش ومع ذلك احترمها جدا وبرضه احترم ناس كتير ف المنتدي هنا بدون مايكون لي معاهم حوار حتي
لكن طبيعي ان لما بيكون ف محبه بينتج عنها احترام لكن مش مقياس ان كل احترام ناتج عن حب
لان مه ممكن يكون ناتج عن فهم الشخصيلا التانيه
وارجو يامارينا التعليق ع كلامي عشان اعرف مدي صحة وجهه نظري
 _وشكرا ع الموضوع الجميل __ده_[/b]


----------



## ماريتا (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*



الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *[i]موضوع حلو جدا ياماريتا[/i]*
> [b]بس انا من وجهه نظري ان ف ناس بتحترم شخصيات اللي قدامها بدون ما يكون
> ف تعامل بينهميخليهم يحبوا بعض وبالنسبه لي انا باحترم ناس اعرفها من بعيد بدون تعامل اقصد متعرفنيش ومع ذلك احترمها جدا وبرضه احترم ناس كتير ف المنتدي هنا بدون مايكون لي معاهم حوار حتي
> لكن طبيعي ان لما بيكون ف محبه بينتج عنها احترام لكن مش مقياس ان كل احترام ناتج عن حب
> ...


 
_رأيك عاجبنى جداااااا بجد_
_وانا مقتنعة بية ودة فعلا بيحصل_
_ميرسى لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

انا متشكره جدا يا ماريتا ع اهتمامك ف الرد ع كلامي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ماريتا (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*



الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> انا متشكره جدا يا ماريتا ع اهتمامك ف الرد ع كلامي
> ربنا يباركك


_ العفو يا قمر _
_انا اسعدنى مرورك وردك الجميل_
_ربنا يفرح قلبك_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

موضوع حلو قوي يامارو بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك
بس انا طماع
عايز الاتنين​


----------



## zezza (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*



> الحب جميل إن كان صادقاً ....
> 
> الإحترام جميل إن كنا نستحقه !


*كلمات روعة يا مرمر 
تسلم ايديك حبيبتى*


----------



## ماريتا (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*



bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع حلو قوي يامارو بجد​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك
> بس انا طماع
> 
> عايز الاتنين​


ميرسى اووووى يا بيشو لمرورك
وبعدين لو الطمع فى كدة انا موافقة
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## ماريتا (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*



zezza قال:


> *كلمات روعة يا مرمر *
> *تسلم ايديك حبيبتى*


_ ميرسى يا قمرة لمرورك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا حبيبتى_​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

*الاتنين مع بعض


 ​*​


----------



## ماريتا (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *الاتنين مع بعض​*
> 
> _*
> 
> *_​


 
_ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك_
_وتعليقك الاجمل_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

*من وجهى نظرى 
ان الحب مرتبط بالاحترام
ولما يكون فى حب 
لازم يكون فى احترام متبادل من الطرفين
واذا انعدم الاحترام فما فائدة الحب بدون احترام
موضوع جمييل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماريتا (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: ايهما اجمل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك؟*

_ميرسى سندريلا لمرورك وتعليقك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟**! *​ 

*جميلٌ**أن يوجد في الدنيا قلب ٌ يحبك*​ 


*وأجمل منه أن يكون ذاك القلب طيب ٌ وصادق*​ 


*ونقي** !*​ 



*جميلة هي نظرة الإحترام*​ 


*والنظرة قد تكون نظرة**بالعين أو نظرة بالكلمة*​ 


*كأن تنطق العين نيابة عن اللسان أو ينطق*​ 
*اللسان**بنفسه ... أو تنطق اليد بكلمات*

*تكتبها*​






*جميلة تلك النظرة إن كانت من أي**شخص** ... *​ 


*الأجمل أن تراها في عين شخص تحترمه*​ 
*وتقدرّه**.... *​ 




*ذاك **يعني لي الكثير** ............ *​ 





*ربما أهتم بالحب كثيراً** ............ **ولا أدري إن*​ 
*الاحترام لابد أن يكون مقروناً بالحب أم لا؟؟؟*​ 




*أقصد الحب الطاهر ..الحب الإنساني ..بالطبع*​ 


*لكني لاأنكر أن نظرات**الاحترام تصنع مني*​ 
*انساناً آخر** ... *​ 




*كبارٌ أولئك الذين يحترموك بتواضعهم*​ 


*شخصيات أحترمها ولازلتُ ... ولها مني كل*​ 
*تقدير*​ 




*لها مواقع**اجتماعية راقية** .... *​ 


*حين تقدم لي كلمة احترام ...فماذا عسايّ*​ 
*أفعل ؟**! *​ 




*لا أدري ...هل يفهم أحدكم معنى ما*​ 
*اكتبه** .... *​ 




*أو جرّب هذا**الشعور** ... *​ 


*دمتم بحب وإحترام*​ 


*الحب جميل إن كان صادقاً** .... *​ 


*الاحترام جميل إن كنا نستحقه*​ 
*فماذا تفضلون قلب يحبك ام عين**تحترمك*

*وهل يجتمع الاثنان معا*​






منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*ربنا موجود ... في وجود ربنا علي الصليب أحب يسوع اللص المعترف من قلبه ولذا نظر اليه بعين حنونة ودعاه للفردوس معاه في نفس اليوم*


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*الاتنيين لا يمكن الاستغناءء عنهم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم المتميز أستاذى مارسيلينو​


----------



## zama (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

برأيئ أن القلب المحب أعمق وأشمل بتلك الأمور ..

بمعنى أننا سنجد لديه الأحترام والحب النقى والصدق والأمان ..

لكن ..

عين تحترمك شئ جميل أيضاً ولكن من الممكن تحترمك بكلمة أو بنظرة راقية ..

ولكن ليس من الشرط أن تحبك ..

فالقلب المحب أفضل ..

أشكرك للموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## ارووجة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

 الحب مبني عالاحترام
مافي حب بلا احترام
شكرا عالموضوع الجميل
ربنا معاكي


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

القلب الي بحبك اكيد هيحترمك و مستحيل يأذيك بس الي بيحترمك ممكن ما يكون بحبك و انما معتبر انو الاحترام واجب 

فبتمنى انو كل الناس تحبني و شكرا ههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم جميعآآآآآآآآآآآآآ وردودكم ذات القيمة....
الرب يباركم​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*مادام فيه حب حقيقى يبقى فيه احترام


الأحترام قبل كل شيئ


شكرا ليكم جدا جدا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ كتير أستاذى النهيسى لمروركم وردكم 
الرب يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## tena_tntn (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*الاتنين محتاجين ليهم 
شكرا*


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

ليس على الارض انسان اعذب

 وفيه ملء الحب مثل سيدنا 

يسوع المسيح.فالمحبة هي

كل شيء

من احبك احترمك

الشكر الك للموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

من يحب بصدق يحترم 
ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

اكيد القلب المحب حيبص لى بعين احترام 
والاتنين مهمين ومحتاجينهم


----------



## روماني زكريا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

في الحقيقه في ناس ممكن تحبك وتحترمك وفي ناس ممكن تحبك ومتحترمش
وفي ناس ايضا 
ممكن متحبش ولكن تحترمك
شكرا  rabna   علي الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*شكر خاص لكل ابن وابنة للمسيح الذين قاموا بتفضلهم بالمرور والرد *
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*
*أذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

الحب يولد الاحترام والعكس ايضا صحيح
وشكرا ربنا موجود
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

أشكرك أستاذى وليم على مروركم المتميز
الرب يباركك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*ايهما افضل قلب يحبك ولا عين تحترمك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


لو القلب حبنى بالطبع نظره العين هتحترمنى وكلهما ترجع للشخصيه المحترمه
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

أشكرك أستاذتى بنت موسى الأسود
الرب يباركك​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*الحب هو عبارة عن احتارم العقل واندفاع القلب شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

أشكرك أستاذى على مروركم
الرب يبارك حضرتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

*



الحب جميل إن كان صادقاً .... 




الاحترام جميل إن كنا نستحقه


 فماذا تفضلون قلب يحبك ام عين تحترمك

وهل يجتمع الاثنان معا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
جميل هو الحب وجميلة هي العين المصاحبة للاحترام مع الحب 
موضوع طيب ويستحق الوقفة 
شكرا لك يااصاحب القلب النقي*​*
*


----------



## منى كامل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

الحب اجمل حاجه وانا رايه من رايه اخى النهيسى ان الاحترام واجب


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2010)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

ياااااااااااااه ......يارب يخليكى أستاذتىBnota  _Zrta   
بقى أنا صاحب القلب النقى
دة حضرتك اللى قلبك منور بوجود ربنا فيه
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
ومستحقش كلامك الحلو دة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2010)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

أشكرك أستاذتى منى لمروركم الرائع 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## مرمورا 1 (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

كل سنة وانتم بخير            احب ان  ابدى رئى فى الموضوع عن تجروبةانى افضل الاحترام عن الحب لان الحب بعد الزواج لم يكن كما تتوقعون  فبعض الرجال بعد الزواج يتغيرون ويقولوا لنفسهم لا يجب ان اضعف امام زوجتى عشان متركبنيش فاينسوا الحب والاحترام 000000000اناافضل الاحترام لان الاحترام هو اساس كل شى اعمل اية بالحب من غير احترام على الاقل ان لم يحبنى فيحترمنى    ولو مفيش لدة ولا دة تبقا وقعة سودة


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: أيهما أجمل قلب يحبك أم عين تحترمك ؟!*

أشكرك أستاذتى الكريمة مرمورا 1
الرب يبارك حياتك
ويستخدمكم لمجد أسمه
آمين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

